# Ono Island Reef



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone on here fished it? If so what are yall catching... any mangroves? My dad and I fished it a couple years ago and caught tons of sand trout. Summer of 05 we were hooking sharks off our pier which is about 500 yards away from the reef. I'm just wondering if anything worthwhile lives on it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

never heard of it...can you show where its located?


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/inshore.cfm



It's on the north side(St John's Bayou) just southeast of marker 55.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

It has mangrove snapper on it and that is about it.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

white trout plentiful. I have caught a few nice specs at the reef to the NW.


----------

